# Something "Different" in Decoys



## KimJ.Miller (Nov 5, 2010)

Check out my Youtube video "Goose Decoys Moving Heads", (see below). By the time these birds get to ND, they need to see something different.


----------



## Hammerdown22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ha thats pretty neat! How long will those last with the power source your using? Im guessing its batteries????


----------



## KimJ.Miller (Nov 5, 2010)

These decoys will run for 7 days @ 24 hrs before recharge. Big battery yes, heavy yes, but will stay upright in a 40 MPH wind.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

What are these units priced at?


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

free? I will take em. I like selling things without giving prices too.


----------



## KimJ.Miller (Nov 5, 2010)

These are not for sale that's why there is no price, just something different to look at.


----------



## SoCalwhiteout (Feb 28, 2014)

http://movingoosedecoys.com/Buy_Online.html

This guys will sell them.. Kinda pricey if you wanted a big spread for snows. I bought a few last year and I think they added realism to the spread for sure.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks I like looking a things that I can actually buy and use


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

:rollin:

If a snow goose can see a few heads or even a few hundred heads moving amongst 500+ decoys, they're probably hovering over them ready to land. What a gimmick and waste of money.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Are you kidding.....$60 for 1???


----------

